# A10 6800k overclocked to 8 GHz!!!



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Finnish overclocker “The Stilt” has set a new world record by  overclocking the Richland APU to an incredible 8203.34 MHz utilizing a  liquid nitrogen cooler that provided load and idle temperatures of  -180°C and -186°C at an ambient temperature of 25°C.



The cpu-z validator: CPU-Z Validator 3.1
Source: The Stilt`s CPU Frequency score: 8203 mhz with a A10-6800K and AMD A10-6800K APU Overclocked to Record Breaking 8.2GHz


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 27, 2013)

WTH @


----------



## root.king (Jul 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> The cpu-z validator: CPU-Z Validator 3.1
> Source: The Stilt`s CPU Frequency score: 8203 mhz with a A10-6800K and AMD A10-6800K APU Overclocked to Record Breaking 8.2GHz





 RAM Speed : 1041.6 MHz (1:8) @
10-11-10-27 :thumbdown:


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2013)

AMD is known for world records.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> AMD is known for world records.



Yeah. Glad to see a budget friendly processor attaining such accomplishments. This makes be more confident about AMD's product quality.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 27, 2013)

Well if u consider durability then they still lag behind Intel . don't u agree ?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 1, 2013)

^^ well there is nothing like intel last longer then amd.
But this is just for world record, who uses liquid nitrogen cooling


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Well if u consider durability then they still lag behind Intel . don't u agree ?



Why would you think that ? In performance per cost, AMD >>>>>>>>>> Intel


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> In performance per cost, AMD >>>>>>>>>> Intel



absolutely correct


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Why would you think that ? In performance per cost, AMD >>>>>>>>>> Intel





ankush28 said:


> absolutely correct



I wish same continues for Steamroller. (recall FX9xxx)


----------



## Dew (Sep 3, 2013)

wowe !!!! trinity roxxxx


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 3, 2013)

Dew said:


> wowe !!!! trinity roxxxx



but A10-6800k is Richland


----------



## Dew (Sep 20, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> but A10-6800k is Richland



ohhh... thanks ma bad 

anyways AMD *fusion* roxxxx


----------

